# Psion... tot oder nicht tot?

## SNo0py

Hello out there,

hat von euch schon jemand mal seinen Psion (Revo +) mit einem Gentoo-Linux verbunden? Funktioniert das, welche Pakete werden benötigt?

Thx

----------

## SNo0py

Anscheinend tot...  :Sad: 

----------

## kannX

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wird das Ding doch über Com angesprochen? Wenn dem so ist kann man bei Psion oder anderswo im Netz bestimmt eine Api-Beschreibung (AT-Befehlsset) finden, dann könntest du selbst Anwendungen dafür schreiben.

Aber wahrscheinlich bis du eher an so einem Howto interessiert: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Psion-HOWTO.html

Vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal Pakete wie kde-pim anschauen.

----------

## SNo0py

 *kannX wrote:*   

> ..., dann könntest du selbst Anwendungen dafür schreiben.
> 
> ...
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal Pakete wie kde-pim anschauen.

 

Danke für die Antwort, selber schreiben: die Pakete gibts ja schon... danke für den Link, ich werd mich mal durchackern. Schade find ich nur, dass die Pakete nicht im Portage-Tree sind  :Sad: 

kde-pim: nein, danke... bin Gnomeianer  :Wink: 

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Schade find ich nur, dass die Pakete nicht im Portage-Tree sind 
> 
> 

 

<Vorschlag>

Entwickler HOWTO lesen (deutsche Version) und selber die Ebuilds bauen. Hab letzens auch mal angefangen mich damit zu beschäftigen (gif2png von Eric Raymonds), ist nicht wirklich kompliziert. Muß aber schauen daß ich da mal weitermache, bin im Moment immer mit zuvielen Sachen auf einmal beschäftigt...

</Vorschlag>

----------

## SNo0py

Wird eh nix andres übrigbleiben... im aktuellen Linux User ist ein Gentoo-Artikel, wo auch die ebuilds beschrieben sind...

thx

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Wird eh nix andres übrigbleiben... im aktuellen Linux User ist ein Gentoo-Artikel

 

Naja, du kannst den Source auch einfach so kompilieren, ohne ein Ebuild zu schreiben. Dann ist er halt nicht in deine Paketverwaltung integriert (was bei einem einzelnen Programm aber trotzdem überschaubar sein sollte  :Wink: ). 

Und der Artikel ist im Linux Magazin, nicht User, nur als Tip bevor du was falsches kaufst.  :Smile: 

----------

## SNo0py

Danke für den Tip, aber ich habs ja eh schon... es liegt aber daheim -> war geraten   :Embarassed: 

----------

